# Design Program Suggestions



## marlene (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am in the woodworking business, and looking for a program that is easy to use but produces quality drawings. We design and build custom cabinetry, and presently we provide clients with hand drawn illistrations which are time consuming to create.

Does anyone have any suggestions for programs that do not require CAD training to use?

Below is the link to our website so you have an idea of the kind of work we do.
www.signaturecustomcabinets.com

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks,
Marlene :smile:


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Lots of people like SU (Sketch Up) It is certainly priced right. It is a good program with lots of features.

Personally, I do all my designing in TurboCad. ( probably just because I have been using it for years) If you are interested I can send you some examples. The learning curve is not anywhere as steep as say AutoCad but it does take time. If you want to see what a REAL  expert can do go to http://www.textualcreations.ca/index.html


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

I have been using Cabinet Vision for Years and will admit it is a powerful tool. It is made by Planit Solutions http://www.planitsolutions.com/us/cabinetvision/. It is expensive and some times buggy. I have seen 20/20 Design in action and it is not as good for a manufacturing shop yet but making progress http://www.2020technologies.com/. It is also Expensive. I have just learned of a powerful free solution and am evaluating it prior to switching design software. It is eCabinet made by http://www.ecabinetsystems.com/ . I think it may be the change we have been needing. I don't like paying for tech support to beta test my software.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I have herd this is a good one
http://www.ecabinetsystems.com/
Looks like you do some very nice work, Injoyed the pics by the way didn't you have a oulet here on the isand in Parksville.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

ECabs is a great program. The ecab forum is a goldmine of info and help.Free updates,tech support,etc.:thumbsup::yes: You apply to the company and when they certify you are a professional shop they will send you the software.
JackM


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

CADopia Intellicad is simple to use, and has a free download trial.


----------



## Dekami (Nov 5, 2019)

The best solution for me so far is autodesk inventor and woodwork for inventor. It's really challenging to learn but once mastered saves me tons of time by automating all data prep for production.


----------

